# Good Betta Companions?



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon tank with one betta. I want to add something else. Originally I was going to add a divider and add another betta but I'd feel bad doing so now that Plagueis has gotten used to his large home.  So what are some good companions? I was thinking about cories, but that would require a school of them, right? Can I just add one? Any recommended types? Are they like bettas in terms of hardiness and such? I was also thinking about snails. What are good algae-eaters? Do I still need to feed the snails? I want just one that isn't very big (ew  ) and a type that wouldn't breed and wouldn't carry eggs from the pet store. (no no) Please help.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You can still divide it and both bettas would have 5 gallons each! but if you have already made your mind to get something else, than cories are amazing little things. They need to shoal so you cannot get less than 4 of the same kind. I used to keep albino and peppered cories. Loved them! They eat sinking pellets (so will your betta so be careful) They're not as hardy as bettas and they prefer sand as the substrate. 

Snails, I LOVE nerite snails. They're all so different looking and they have smaller bioload than mystery snails and they exclusively eat algae. They mostly won't eat algae pellets, most pet stores get them wild caught bc they're so new in the hobby so they're not conditioned to eat prepared food. Only get a nerite if you have a steady growing algae wall in your tank. But if they lay eggs in a freshwater tank, they will never hatch bc nerites are hatched in saltier water (what's the name of freshwater salt tanks?? ugh, I'm so sleepy) and they're male/female so they need two anyway to mate.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Brackish tanks. xD

Anyways, my nerites leave eggs all over the place. I would go for a school of cories [such as three lined (often mistaked for juliis), peppered, or dainty] or kuhli loaches. I LOVE my kuhlis and they're so much fun to watch! I had 6 of them in a 10g and I'm keeping a single three lined cory in my 20gL. The don't need others of their own species in there, but it's nice to have more than one to see how they interact with each other. It's adorable.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

About dividing, are you sure it's okay? I'm thinking Plagueis has gotten very used to his large place.  I don't have sand as the substrate for the cories, but are they "easy" pets? Not that I can't take care of them, because I can, but what I love about bettas is that you don't need to worry about them as much as most other fish.

Do nerite snails get very big? I don't want that.  And I don't have much algae which is the problem. 

And the word you're looking for is "brackish" and thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

My nerites tended to die off due to no algae. They wouldn't accept prepared food. Cories [and kuhlis] don't need sand. I have mine on gravel. They get through it fine and kuhlis are pretty sensitive with that. I put them in gravel and they burrow around fine in it. Just make sure that the gravel isn't too big. my fish can push my gravel around pretty easily. Here's my cory. 










Julii cories will have only spots, not that line. Also, they don't get big [only about 2 inches] and mine loves hiding in the terra cotta pieces I have in there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cories do better on sand because of their delicate barbels. Gravel is okay and tons of people keep them on it. If you get them and your tank doesn't have enough algae, you need to feed them algae wafers as they don't much like regular food.

Cories also like to shoal so a minimum of 5 would be best. Of the Pygmy Cories you could keep 7 or so.

As to dividing? Plagueis probably won't notice the difference because a five is pretty good sized, too.

Have fun!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I think I've decided that I'll go to Petsmart one of these days and look at the Bettas. If I like one of them and feel bad for it, I'll rescue it from that cup. If not, I won't force myself to make a decision "just because" I have a tank. Wouldn't Plagueis get depressed or something?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Couple of things to consider: store made dividers slip sometimes because they're made generically and some tanks differ by a cm or so. You can make a custom homemade one with this link : http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/ 

And if you decide to divide and get another betta, quarentine the new one for a week or two in a separate tank so you know he's healthy and don't spread a disease to Plag. 

Plagueis won't get depressed in a divided tank. He has tonnes of room with 5g and he'll be able to communicate to his tank mate. When I divided my tank and plunked Bowser (sip) and Lude in it they were so flary and active and vibrant and responsive. I think they really enjoyed each other's company after a while, they could tell if feeding time was coming and they liked to watch me and each other. But they never seem stressed out or unhappy.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Laki said:


> Couple of things to consider: store made dividers slip sometimes because they're made generically and some tanks differ by a cm or so. You can make a custom homemade one with this link : http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/
> 
> And if you decide to divide and get another betta, quarentine the new one for a week or two in a separate tank so you know he's healthy and don't spread a disease to Plag.
> 
> Plagueis won't get depressed in a divided tank. He has tonnes of room with 5g and he'll be able to communicate to his tank mate. When I divided my tank and plunked Bowser (sip) and Lude in it they were so flary and active and vibrant and responsive. I think they really enjoyed each other's company after a while, they could tell if feeding time was coming and they liked to watch me and each other. But they never seem stressed out or unhappy.


I'll have to look into making my own.

The problem with quarantining for me is that I don't have an extra heater or even filter cartridges and my parents won't let me buy that just so I could use it for one week... I have a spare 1.5 gallon, can I just use that without a filter and heater?

Don't they get stressed from all that flaring?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

As long as the temp stays constant at about 78-80F the 1.5 will be fine. No, filter's not necessary on the 1.5 

They don't get stressed if you provide a lot of cover around the divider. I used live plants like java fern and asian ambulia and hygro (before it died). This way they can see each other when they want and patrol that part and also they can get away and do their own thing.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Laki said:


> As long as the temp stays constant at about 78-80F the 1.5 will be fine. No, filter's not necessary on the 1.5
> 
> They don't get stressed if you provide a lot of cover around the divider. I used live plants like java fern and asian ambulia and hygro (before it died). This way they can see each other when they want and patrol that part and also they can get away and do their own thing.


I have bamboo... can I put that in the 1.5, just to act as a "filter"? 

I'll try that, thank you! (You just can't get enough of these guys.  )


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, just make sure that no leaves are in the water or else they will rot. I have lucky bamboo and I pulled the leaves off until they were all above the water level and I cut the stems. I put them in the gravel next to the filter and made sure that the filter was pouring all of the water onto the bamboo. You obviously don't need to do this, because you don't have to filter. For me, doing this just help the bamboo grow faster. I got 2 inch roots growing all over the stems within a week! My bamboo never grew that quickly before (root wise -- the stems and leaves were always climbing and I ended up with a 4 foot tall plant!!  xD). It really helps to have it in an aquarium for root growth. But, if you want a plant that grows quickly and will filter the water well, you should get rotala rotundifolia or purple cabomba. They are very easy to find and they grow extremely quickly. The purple cabomba is very soft and has gorgeous colors to it. I believe that it's a perfect addition to any betta tank.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Yes, just make sure that no leaves are in the water or else they will rot. I have lucky bamboo and I pulled the leaves off until they were all above the water level and I cut the stems. I put them in the gravel next to the filter and made sure that the filter was pouring all of the water onto the bamboo. You obviously don't need to do this, because you don't have to filter. For me, doing this just help the bamboo grow faster. I got 2 inch roots growing all over the stems within a week! My bamboo never grew that quickly before (root wise -- the stems and leaves were always climbing and I ended up with a 4 foot tall plant!!  xD). It really helps to have it in an aquarium for root growth. But, if you want a plant that grows quickly and will filter the water well, you should get rotala rotundifolia or purple cabomba. They are very easy to find and they grow extremely quickly. The purple cabomba is very soft and has gorgeous colors to it. I believe that it's a perfect addition to any betta tank.


Thank you! I have some bamboo at home and I only need them for a week in the quarantine because I won't be setting up a filter, so okay, I'll add the bamboo to the tank. Since the betta will be there for only a week, how many water changes? Not filtered or heated.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, as long as its room temp (around 74-76°F) it should be fine. Anyways, since it's a new fish, it could go either way. I've heard people do daily water changes, but I tend to not do any water changes. I've had fish get super stressed out due to water changes, so I've stopped doing them during quarantine. I would just give them time to relax and change the water almost by half every few/other day(s).


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Well, as long as its room temp (around 74-76°F) it should be fine. Anyways, since it's a new fish, it could go either way. I've heard people do daily water changes, but I tend to not do any water changes. I've had fish get super stressed out due to water changes, so I've stopped doing them during quarantine. I would just give them time to relax and change the water almost by half every few/other day(s).


The only problem now is that my parents are saying that Plagueis will get depressed. :-(


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He won't. Male bettas are aggressive and they don't need tankmates, but, I've had a 10g that was divided so that it had 4 bettas in it. Everyone enjoyed glaring at each other and their fins actually stayed really nice and healthy looking due to all the exercise.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a Betta in a 12 and now he's in a divided 20 long in about 3.5 gallons and he's just fine. He's active, he's eating and I believe he enjoys the distraction of Spot on the other side of the divider.

Bettas can become "depressed" when they lose tankmates but not when they lose space.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

My betta gets very stressed when I put a mirror in front of the tank..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's to be expected. However, once they get used to each other they stop flaring.

By "stressed" do you mean he flares at it? That's norma; not stressl. Just don't let Plagueis flare for more than 30 seconds to a minute or you risk blowing his fins.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That's to be expected. However, once they get used to each other they stop flaring.
> 
> By "stressed" do you mean he flares at it? That's norma; not stressl. Just don't let Plagueis flare for more than 30 seconds to a minute or you risk blowing his fins.


He got stress lines today and I only put the mirror in front of him for 10 seconds. He calmed down after I removed it, but if I put in another betta, it would be constant flaring which I'm afraid of.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you're worried then don't do it or you'll get stress lines.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you're worried then don't do it or you'll get stress lines.


But see, I really want to! :-D Are stress lines okay for one day?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep. There's going to be flaring/posturing when you first put them together. That's normal. It should slow down. If the flaring doesn't stop you can always rehome or return the new Betta.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yep. There's going to be flaring/posturing when you first put them together. That's normal. It should slow down. If the flaring doesn't stop you can always rehome or return the new Betta.


That's probably what I'll do. I'll put some plants in front of the divider just to make it harder for them to see... now just to convince my parents... :lol:


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Namialus said:


> I'll have to look into making my own.
> 
> The problem with quarantining for me is that I don't have an extra heater or even filter cartridges and my parents won't let me buy that just so I could use it for one week... I have a spare 1.5 gallon, can I just use that without a filter and heater?
> 
> Don't they get stressed from all that flaring?


1.5 is fine for a QT for a week or two. You will need to do 100% water changes at least every week.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RobertTheFish said:


> 1.5 is fine for a QT for a week or two. You will need to do 100% water changes at least every week.


Yes, and I'll add some bamboo just to act as a filter.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

For the QT, what if he seems to have ich or something? How will I kill that without a heater?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'll have to change the water every other day in an unfiltered 1.5 gallon. At least 50%. If you have any floating plants (like Cabomba or Anachris) that will help.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You'll have to change the water every other day in an unfiltered 1.5 gallon. At least 50%. If you have any floating plants (like Cabomba or Anachris) that will help.


Will that kill the ich and stuff? o.o


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

No, that's for the filtering. Add aquarium salt to the tank (1/4 tsp per gallon) to get rid of the ich.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> No, that's for the filtering. Add aquarium salt to the tank (1/4 tsp per gallon) to get rid of the ich.


 
Would that do it alone?

Also, for my QT, I'm thinking I'll have some salt in the tank when I first put him in just in case.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

It all depends on how strong the strain of ich is. You can try it out and see what that does, but I wouldn't worry about him getting ich. Just make sure that he's happy and cared for.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can see ich. Don't buy a Betta with little white spots all over it. Google ich images and you'll see what we mean.

And don't put aquarium salt in the quarantine tank; it's superfluous.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> It all depends on how strong the strain of ich is. You can try it out and see what that does, but I wouldn't worry about him getting ich. Just make sure that he's happy and cared for.


I worry too much. Thanks!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can see ich. Don't buy a Betta with little white spots all over it. Google ich images and you'll see what we mean.
> 
> And don't put aquarium salt in the quarantine tank; it's superfluous.


I mean what if it happens during QT..

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was talking about using aquarium salt for ich. It kills them (the heat speeds up their life cycle) when they fall off the fish before they can reproduce. It's only superfluous if you're not treating ich.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Kiara


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Now to convince my parents...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Russell! 

Anyways, Namialus, it's not that hard. Just state the facts. The bettas won't get stressed (after they settle down), they'll be active and have something to do, they won't hurt each other, and you get to have more than one fish! Plus, it's only 2 bettas in a 10. I've divided my 10g and had 4 bettas in it. At least you'll get to see them interact with each other. I just use type 7 mesh from Joann Fabrics and binder clips. The binder clips holds the mesh in place and the bettas can't push trough it. Yes, they can see each other, but my bettas will just flare a bit and swim really fast back and forth the length of the divider. But, they don't do this constantly. They'll do their own thing and you get to see every bit of personality from the bettas. Honestly, I prefer divided tanks (where the bettas can see each other) over just plain betta tanks. I do have a 10g with just a single betta in it, but that's because I also have an oto, 3 red cherry shrimp, and a whole bunch of plants that I'm trying to grow out in there.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Thanks, Russell!
> 
> Anyways, Namialus, it's not that hard. Just state the facts. The bettas won't get stressed (after they settle down), they'll be active and have something to do, they won't hurt each other, and you get to have more than one fish! Plus, it's only 2 bettas in a 10. I've divided my 10g and had 4 bettas in it. At least you'll get to see them interact with each other. I just use type 7 mesh from Joann Fabrics and binder clips. The binder clips holds the mesh in place and the bettas can't push trough it. Yes, they can see each other, but my bettas will just flare a bit and swim really fast back and forth the length of the divider. But, they don't do this constantly. They'll do their own thing and you get to see every bit of personality from the bettas. Honestly, I prefer divided tanks (where the bettas can see each other) over just plain betta tanks. I do have a 10g with just a single betta in it, but that's because I also have an oto, 3 red cherry shrimp, and a whole bunch of plants that I'm trying to grow out in there.


My mom's reasoning: 

-Plagueis will get depressed. *sigh*
-We don't have space for a QT. (When in fact, we do.)
-Bamboo might hurt the betta. (WHAT?!)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bamboo only hurts bettas if the leaves are underwater (they'll rot). Why would the betta get depressed? Due to space getting taken away? I've had bettas live in 1gals. I think 2 bettas in a divided 10g will be fine. Also, you can use a lot of things for QT. I'm not suggesting it, but it's just a thought ... I don't QT my bettas. They've already been alone for the longest time, so I pick out a super healthy one and acclimate it to the divided tank. I've never had problems with that in over 12 bettas that I've done that to. It all depends on the health of the betta and where you get them.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Bamboo only hurts bettas if the leaves are underwater (they'll rot). Why would the betta get depressed? Due to space getting taken away? I've had bettas live in 1gals. I think 2 bettas in a divided 10g will be fine. Also, you can use a lot of things for QT. I'm not suggesting it, but it's just a thought ... I don't QT my bettas. They've already been alone for the longest time, so I pick out a super healthy one and acclimate it to the divided tank. I've never had problems with that in over 12 bettas that I've done that to. It all depends on the health of the betta and where you get them.


I told her that about the bamboo. 
She thinks Plagueis got used to the large space.
I want to QT him because I love Plagueis a lot.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Plagueis won't become depressed because he loses space; in fact, he'll probably perk up with is new tankmate.

However, that being said, I think you should respect your Mother's views. I don't know how long you've had Plagueis, but perhaps if you wait a little while and bring it up again after she's seen how well you take care of him, you'll be able to bring her around to your way of thinking.

I can't remember if Plagueis has tankmates, but perhaps in the meantime you could get a Nerite snail. They're quite pretty.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Plagueis won't become depressed because he loses space; in fact, he'll probably perk up with is new tankmate.
> 
> However, that being said, I think you should respect your Mother's views. I don't know how long you've had Plagueis, but perhaps if you wait a little while and bring it up again after she's seen how well you take care of him, you'll be able to bring her around to your way of thinking.
> 
> I can't remember if Plagueis has tankmates, but perhaps in the meantime you could get a Nerite snail. They're quite pretty.


She thinks that we shouldn't change something that's good.

Yes, I am trying to be nicer around the house and I'm trying to help out with work and such, so maybe that'll convince her. 

I was very close to buying a snail but I don't like it when they get very big.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nerites stay pretty small. My Milly is (probably) full grown at maybe 1.5 inch across the shell.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Laki said:


> Nerites stay pretty small. My Milly is (probably) full grown at maybe 1.5 inch across the shell.


*researches* Ah yes, they do... Hmmm.. Snails normally don't do well in salt and sometimes I add salt to the tank, and having to QT my betta everytime I suspect something will not make my mother happy... :-? I could just QT my snail though... hmmm...

I don't have lots of algae though, unless some of it is unseen.

I also want something to get him more active, (he's kind of lazy( and judging by what you guys are saying another betta would help. Do snails? I'm sure it's not as much but bettas are curious little things.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nerites are all over and always eat algae. I wouldn't get one unless you have sufficient algae to give them. They can clear a 10g in a week. Also, merited lay eggs all over in freshwater tanks, but the eggs never hatch. Nerites actually need brackish water conditions to breed and they can also love in saltwater (just like mollies (FREE FISH KNOWLEDGE!! xD)). I love mylasian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. They stay about medium sized and they look awesome, IMO. A lot of people see them as pests, but they're actually just algae eaters and scavengers. A great addition to any tank, IMHO.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Nerites are all over and always eat algae. I wouldn't get one unless you have sufficient algae to give them. They can clear a 10g in a week. Also, merited lay eggs all over in freshwater tanks, but the eggs never hatch. Nerites actually need brackish water conditions to breed and they can also love in saltwater (just like mollies (FREE FISH KNOWLEDGE!! xD)). I love mylasian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. They stay about medium sized and they look awesome, IMO. A lot of people see them as pests, but they're actually just algae eaters and scavengers. A great addition to any tank, IMHO.


Is there such algae that's unseen? My guppies used to eat random things off the decorations and I didn't know what.

So AQ salt would be fine for them?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, AQ would be fine for them. And also yes. There is microscopic algae that everything eats. That's what plecos and otos will eat.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Yes, AQ would be fine for them. And also yes. There is microscopic algae that everything eats. That's what plecos and otos will eat.


Ooooh.. now I want one... I wonder if they'd be entertaining for Plagueis.

Do I need to QT them?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that's biofilm. Shrimp, snails and small fish eat it. Scrap getting a nerite then. They need real algae for food, most won't touch the algae wafers.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Laki said:


> I think that's biofilm. Shrimp, snails and small fish eat it. Scrap getting a nerite then. They need real algae for food, most won't touch the algae wafers.


But Kiara said that there is microscopic algae.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, algae starts out small, you know? Anyways, you shouldn't QT the snail. You'd probably end up killing it (I mean anyone in general lol). They need food instantly. They are usually underfed at stores. And yes, it could possibly be entertaining for Plagueis.

To make food for the nerite, you could leave the light on for longer amounts of time. I kept my lights on for 14 hours a day to promote algae growth for the snails. Worked like a charm. But, be careful. I lost both of my nerites, because they decided to crawl out of the tank. They will dry up and die. Make sure that they can't get out. I'm not sure what caused it, but you can never be too careful.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Well, algae starts out small, you know? Anyways, you shouldn't QT the snail. You'd probably end up killing it (I mean anyone in general lol). They need food instantly. They are usually underfed at stores. And yes, it could possibly be entertaining for Plagueis.


Does microscopic algae have a specific "feel" to it? Like slippery?

Okay.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, it does. It's pretty slimy. > xD

Also, I edited my other post, so read it! lol


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Yes, it does. It's pretty slimy. > xD
> 
> Also, I edited my other post, so read it! lol


Yes! I have that everywhere. I'm getting closer to buying a nerite. 

About them crawling out, there's an opening for the filter and there's some space for them to get out... hmm... :-?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just able sure that their shell can't fit through. You can put plastic wrap over it which will only help the betta (reduces jumping and adds humidity which benefits their labyrinth organ.

So, I say it's worth a shot. Go get one if you want!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Just able sure that their shell can't fit through. You can put plastic wrap over it which will only help the betta (reduces jumping and adds humidity which benefits their labyrinth organ.
> 
> So, I say it's worth a shot. Go get one if you want!


I'll probably do that.

What type do you recommend? :-D I'd prefer the hardiest, smallest, easiest...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

The most common is a zebra merited snail, so you can just get one of those. They all stay the same relative size, but there are some cool looking ones. I want to get some horned nerites! lol but, you should go with zebra/striped, spotted, or olive.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> The most common is a zebra merited snail, so you can just get one of those. They all stay the same relative size, but there are some cool looking ones. I want to get some horned nerites! lol but, you should go with zebra/striped, spotted, or olive.


Same care, right? Alright.

Now to get that or a betta...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aquarium salt is used as a treatment. It shouldn't be put in a tank randomly; there's no need.

I love MTS (have them) and Ramshorn snail but the reproduce...a lot. You'd be much better off with a Nerite. Or, you could read the threads on African Dwarf Frogs. Skyewillow has one named "Pancake." You could contact her. She's very good.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Aquarium salt is used as a treatment. It shouldn't be put in a tank randomly; there's no need.
> 
> MTS and Ramshorn snail reproduce...a lot. You'd be much better off with a Nerite. Or, you could read the threads on African Dwarf Frogs. Skyewillow has one named "Pancake." You could contact her. She's very good.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


 
What if I buy a "pregnant" female? Her eggs won't hatch, right? Will they harm the tank?

I wanted a frog but that's a huge no with my mom.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

They won't hatch because they need brackish water to hatch and grow.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> They won't hatch because they need brackish water to hatch and grow.


Now I'm reading that they poop a lot..


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nerites? No ... Mystery/apple snails do, but nerites have a low bioload.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Nerites? No ... Mystery/apple snails do, but nerites have a low bioload.


I might buy one AND another betta.  

The reason I want another betta is because you said (I think it was you) that they become more vibrant and active, which is exactly what I need.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Does your Mom know about African Dwarf Frogs? They are completely aquatic. Did you read the thread on ADF care? I don't think their bioloads are that much; certainly no more than a snail's...but I could be wrong.

I think we've given you too many choices. :-D


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD I agree Russell.

Anyways, you can get both.  if anything, my nerites crawl over the dividers to get more algae.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Does your Mom know about African Dwarf Frogs? They are completely aquatic. Did you read the thread on ADF care? I don't think their bioloads are that much; certainly no more than a snail's...but I could be wrong.
> 
> I think we've given you too many choices. :-D


My mom is scared of any reptiles. :lol:


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> xD I agree Russell.
> 
> Anyways, you can get both.  if anything, my nerites crawl over the dividers to get more algae.


Yeah, I'll probably buy a nerite and a betta. I want something to eat the algae, it's all over the heater! (But what if he adjusts it......... :shock: )


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Frogs are amphibians ... xD

Anyways, the nerite won't adjust the heater. lol just buy both the nerite and the betta. Also, when adding the new betta to the tank (whether you QT him or not), have him in a container and let him float for an hour or so. It won't hurt him. I do this to let my fish see their new environment. I notice that if I do this with new bettas (females in the community or males in divided tanks (or even new, big tanks)) then they don't get as stressed. The thing is that they get to stay in the safety of the cup, but see their new surroundings and get used to everything.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Frogs are amphibians ... xD
> 
> Anyways, the nerite won't adjust the heater. lol just buy both the nerite and the betta. Also, when adding the new betta to the tank (whether you QT him or not), have him in a container and let him float for an hour or so. It won't hurt him. I do this to let my fish see their new environment. I notice that if I do this with new bettas (females in the community or males in divided tanks (or even new, big tanks)) then they don't get as stressed. The thing is that they get to stay in the safety of the cup, but see their new surroundings and get used to everything.


LOL!

I probably will, if I can convince my mom to let me get both. It's either the snail or nothing right now, I think.  I'm going to QT the betta (if I get one) in a 1.5 gallon for a week. No filter or heater. :-?


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

Too bad your mom won't allow ADFs, they're really cute and active- I imagine your betta would perk up with them, too!

Maybe you could work getting another betta from another angle, like by telling her not only would it make Plagueis happier (with a divider), but you'd also be saving another fish!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

miscanon said:


> Too bad your mom won't allow ADFs, they're really cute and active- I imagine your betta would perk up with them, too!
> 
> Maybe you could work getting another betta from another angle, like by telling her not only would it make Plagueis happier (with a divider), but you'd also be saving another fish!


She sees it as Plagueis losing space and me being selfish. :-(


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

If I go to the LFS today I'll buy a nerite (if they have them) and a betta.


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

Yay! Be sure to post some pics for us!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

miscanon said:


> Yay! Be sure to post some pics for us!


I will! 

Now I kind of have some questions about the dividers.. My mom thinks I can't make one correctly but all the ones at Pet stores are either too small or don't allow the tank to close properly. If I were to make one:

-The tank would close, right? The ones at my LFS which do not close have hooks to hold the divider in place, how will my DIY one be held in place? Would my bettas be able to push through?


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

My mom is saying I can get a betta - just no QTing because she says we don't have any space. Should I risk it?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's up to you. I never have. 

However, I have a thought: Why don't you make your divider and get a breeder box or plastic container and quarantine your new Betta in that in the side he'll be living? You'd have to do frequent water changes, but that way you'll keep him in a heated tank, won't take up any extra room, and he'll already be acclimated when you are ready to turn him loose.

You don't have to do the divider first; but with the divider, the new Betta won't feel trapped in his cup if Plagueis flares at him.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Go to a craft store such as Joann Fabrics and get a single sheet of type 7 mesh. Cut it to 10" (tall (I personally cut it to 8")) by 11" (wide), you want to be over some for the divider to bend so it will fit snugly in place in the tank. You could just press it into place and put gravel on either side so it doesn't move. But, for more security, you could go to Staples and get plastic binder clips. After you cut the mesh, slide the binder clips on the sides and place it in the tank. I do this with my divided 10 and I'll attach an image of it too!

Mesh (type 7)









Binder Clips









End Result (and yes, you can use colored mesh so the bettas don't see each other)









Tank Shot









Hope this helps! 
(all photos are not mine and were taken off of Google)

ALSO, I made 3 dividers like this all under $5. It's EXTREMELY cheap!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That's up to you. I never have.
> 
> However, I have a thought: Why don't you make your divider and get a breeder box or plastic container and quarantine your new Betta in that in the side he'll be living? You'd have to do frequent water changes, but that way you'll keep him in a heated tank, won't take up any extra room, and he'll already be acclimated when you are ready to turn him loose.
> 
> You don't have to do the divider first; but with the divider, the new Betta won't feel trapped in his cup if Plagueis flares at him.


So you're saying there will be two separate waters? And he will still be normally QTed? That's a perfect idea! Thank you!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Go to a craft store such as Joann Fabrics and get a single sheet of type 7 mesh. Cut it to 10" (tall (I personally cut it to 8")) by 11" (wide), you want to be over some for the divider to bend so it will fit snugly in place in the tank. You could just press it into place and put gravel on either side so it doesn't move. But, for more security, you could go to Staples and get plastic binder clips. After you cut the mesh, slide the binder clips on the sides and place it in the tank. I do this with my divided 10 and I'll attach an image of it too!
> 
> Mesh (type 7)
> 
> ...


Looks good, I'm going to do that. I don't want to buy a divider from the pet store - none are perfect sizes. Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Namialus said:


> So you're saying there will be two separate waters? And he will still be normally QTed? That's a perfect idea! Thank you!


Yes. You're floating his quarantine container in the tank instead of sitting it on a desk or something. And, when you change out his water, you could use tank water instead of tap water. That way he'll be acclimated to the temperature and water conditions when you release him. Easy peasy.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes. You're floating his quarantine container in the tank instead of sitting it on a desk or something. And, when you change out his water, you could use tank water instead of tap water. That way he'll be acclimated to the temperature and water conditions when you release him. Easy peasy.


Now my mom is going on about how we don't have a good container for the new betta. GAH

But thanks anyway, she'll be convinced.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot to add: I use those oversized clips like you use to hold chip bags closed to secure the floating tank to the side.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Forgot to add: I use those oversized clips like you use to hold chip bags closed to secure the floating tank to the side.


I will too.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going out today to get the divider supplies. My local Petsmart gets new bettas every Friday so I'll be buying the new guy tomorrow.  Not sure if I can convince my mom to get the snail though...

Also, if I have extra mesh left, can I make the divider 2 layers?

For the QT cup, should I put a lid on it?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

One sheet will only make one divider. Honestly, doubling up the dividers does nothing. It doesn't make it harder for the betta to see each other. It also makes the dividers straighter, which might cause gaps on the sides.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> One sheet will only make one divider. Honestly, doubling up the dividers does nothing. It doesn't make it harder for the betta to see each other. It also makes the dividers straighter, which might cause gaps on the sides.


Okay

I'm going to make the divider today but I won't be adding it until Plagueis stops being crazy.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I got him one Nerite today... Didn't put it into the tank yet, I think I won't add him yet. Do they eat things other than algae?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Namialus said:


> I got him one Nerite today... Didn't put it into the tank yet, I think I won't add him yet. Do they eat things other than algae?


Here's a quote from a website on Nerite Snails and their eating habits.



> Most species eat only algae and to a lesser degree other vegetable matter. If you have an aquarium with a stable population of algae you will not need to feed your snails. They will find the food they need. They are however ferocious algae eaters and they might eat your aquarium clean of algae at which point they need to be fed vegetable matter. Ideal food includes sinking algae wafers and vegetable flake food that sinks to the bottom. There is however species that are scavengers and these species will need a more diverse diet. All Nerite snails will leave living fish and fry alone. If you see one eating on a dead fish you can be sure that the fish died before the snail started eating on it.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

When do they start moving? I have him in a little jar with a slice of cucumber for now just in case he's dead.... Don't want to add him to the tank like that!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Why didn't you put him in the tank to begin with? As long as he's in the tank and has vegetable matter such as the cucumber, he'll be fine. Anyways, you know they're dead when their trapdoor is loose. Pick him up, turn him over onto his back, and poke the trapdoor. If it closes tight or is already closed tight, he's alive. Nerites take a bit to get moving, but they're reluctant to get off of a surface after they attach to it. Also, they glide smoothly around the tank once they get going. They're very active!

Also, being in the jar is bad for him. There might be temperature fluctuations and then there's nothing for him to eat. At least if the nerite is in the tank, there's microscoping things for it to eat or algae that you don't see. They eat diatoms like otos, so it's better to put him in the tank.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Why didn't you put him in the tank to begin with? As long as he's in the tank and has vegetable matter such as the cucumber, he'll be fine. Anyways, you know they're dead when their trapdoor is loose. Pick him up, turn him over onto his back, and poke the trapdoor. If it closes tight or is already closed tight, he's alive. Nerites take a bit to get moving, but they're reluctant to get off of a surface after they attach to it. Also, they glide smoothly around the tank once they get going. They're very active!
> 
> Also, being in the jar is bad for him. There might be temperature fluctuations and then there's nothing for him to eat. At least if the nerite is in the tank, there's microscoping things for it to eat or algae that you don't see. They eat diatoms like otos, so it's better to put him in the tank.


I thought he was dead because there's this white build-up on his "body" so I didn't want him to stink up the tank..  I'll check now, if he's alive I'll add him.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay, what exactly is his trapdoor? I poked him in places and he didn't move _at all._


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

On the bottom of the snail, this is the trapdoor. This snail is dead, because the trapdoor is relaxed. I only know due to reading the thread that this picture was from. Poke him on the little circular, light colored disc. In this picture, the snail is the black part to the left (technically top) of the disc (trapdoor).










Was the little white "buildup" at the tip of the spiral? Shells tend to break and I've noticed that nerites are notorious for having the tips of their shells break off (don't worry, it'll grow back).

You have to be careful when buying snails. A lfs around here sells mystery snails and they're all dead. They never move and they even have algae growing on them. That's why you have to be careful. It would suck if you bought a dead snail. Next time, don't let them randomly pick a snail or have yourself pick a snail that's not moving. Always buy the snail that's crawling around and is active.

In this picture, you can see where the doors were. All of these snails are long dead. These are just the shells. You can also see how the tips are broken off of some. For instance, look at the middle shell. The place where it goes in (white) is where the snail is. The tan spot is where the trapdoor folds back so the snail can move. When the snail is hiding, the door will cover up the white part and line the tip of the shell. So, all you see is that tan spot and then another tan colored disc. Get it?


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure he's dead. Dead from the store. Luckily they do exchanges. Thank you!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome. Hopefully you can get a live snail!


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I had my betta in a 10 gallon with 6 guppies. 2 died from a sudden pH crash (driftwood addition) and then he murdered the other 4, 1 per night. The last one died last night.

I might try some rasboras or mollies or an ADF.

Good luck on your search for betta companions. I'm finding it to be hit and miss.

Strange thing is, the LFS has a male betta in almost every tank they have. There's even a tank that has a betta and about 10 kissing gouramis, which is not supposed to be possible, but they all get along. What the heck?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

RobertTheFish said:


> Well, I had my betta in a 10 gallon with 6 guppies. 2 died from a sudden pH crash (driftwood addition) and then he murdered the other 4, 1 per night. The last one died last night.
> 
> I might try some rasboras or mollies or an ADF.
> 
> ...


They only "get along", because they're in a cramped and stressed out conditions. They're only coping with it. Long term being cramped like that is going to get them sick and they'll start attacking each other. Usually they get bought before any real damage can happen.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

RobertTheFish said:


> Well, I had my betta in a 10 gallon with 6 guppies. 2 died from a sudden pH crash (driftwood addition) and then he murdered the other 4, 1 per night. The last one died last night.
> 
> I might try some rasboras or mollies or an ADF.
> 
> ...


I think an ADF would be best as I've heard they're also hardy.

I'm still trying to convince my parents, after they saw the snail it was a big NO to any snails so now the only thing I can get is a betta and even that is going to be difficult.

I want to get a Marimo ball as well.

I do want ADFs now though but my mom says no.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Just train the frogs to hide when she comes in your room.

;-)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha! Parents are always an issue with everything. :/


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL!

I went to Petsmart and saw the cutest little guy today. He was red and small and kept on looking at me. He had very minor fin rot but nothing some warm clean water couldn't fix up, and I HAD to get him. But no, mother said no.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww!  see, my parents hate my tanks and tell at me whenever I get more fish. My response: "I've been keeping fish for almost 4 years now. Stop telling at me for these dang things. You don't take care of them, I do. And, quite frankly, I enjoy them, so let me be happy and continue with my hobby." Course, you can't say the exact same thing, but ... xD my dad told me last week that I was only allowed to have two tanks. I still have 5. (Such. A. Rebel! xD)

Still, I hope you and your parents work out an agreement. I tend to always win my arguments by saying that I know more about fish than they do, therefore I know what they need and what they can handle.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Aww!  see, my parents hate my tanks and tell at me whenever I get more fish. My response: "I've been keeping fish for almost 4 years now. Stop telling at me for these dang things. You don't take care of them, I do. And, quite frankly, I enjoy them, so let me be happy and continue with my hobby." Course, you can't say the exact same thing, but ... xD my dad told me last week that I was only allowed to have two tanks. I still have 5. (Such. A. Rebel! xD)
> 
> Still, I hope you and your parents work out an agreement. I tend to always win my arguments by saying that I know more about fish than they do, therefore I know what they need and what they can handle.


LOL! I wish I could buy more tanks by choice but we don't live in a very large home so I only have one. I'll say something like that to them, though! 

I'm hoping to convince my mom to take me there so I can get him and divider materials from the crafts shop (which is right by Petsmart) but I don't know. I hope no one bought him, but he was the only active one compared to the others.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, yeah. Good luck!


----------

